# Scary



## Ogee Fillet

Wow! Scary.


----------



## mickit

Don't believe I've ever seen a shaper used like that. Scary doesn't quite describe it...


----------



## topsawn

*Not on my watch*

I'm always looking for new and faster ways to get things done. This is NOT one of them.  The bad part is that someone will try this not knowing any better.:furious: I feel smarter every time I see something like this.:yes:


----------



## woodnthings

*If there were a guard on the BACK side of the blade*

This set up would not be significantly different than a table saw where the BOTTOM side of the blade is enclosed by the saw table. Of course I don't recommend this set up as is. However, It may have an advantage for* resawing *as shown. The large table surface supports the workpiece in the horizontal position, as opposed to the more typically narrow fence in the vertical position. I'm not going to "try this at home" but I can understand where a shop with limited equipment, might use the shaper in this manner. The spindle height is fully adjustable on the shaper which would make different thickness of board easily. Yes it is* scary* in present form, but with a little more imagination, IE safety guard, could be a workable set up. Just my twisted opinion. They were obviously "thinking out of the box" on this one.  bill


----------



## Old Skhool

*Definately risky*

It's amazing how people figure out do do things in so many different ways, especially smart and talented people. Sometimes common sense is lost on them though. I remember a college "Art/Design" teacher helping a student from one of their classes freehand carve a sculpture on the table saw, at least until the Industrial Tech Instructor came in to the shop.

*topsawn* - Can't help but be amused from the irony of your username, and the technique used in the video posted.:laughing::smile:

Cheers, and thanks for the post!


----------



## Old Skhool

woodnthings said:


> This set up would not be significantly different than a table saw where the BOTTOM side of the blade is enclosed by the saw table. Of course I don't recommend this set up as is. However, It may have an advantage for* resawing *as shown. The large table surface supports the workpiece in the horizontal position, as opposed to the more typically narrow fence in the vertical position. I'm not going to "try this at home" but I can understand where a shop with limited equipment, might use the shaper in this manner. The spindle height is fully adjustable on the shaper which would make different thickness of board easily. Yes it is* scary* in present form, but with a little more imagination, IE safety guard, could be a workable set up. Just my twisted opinion. They were obviously "thinking out of the box" on this one.  bill


Agreed, it could be made safe, but also reminds me of the old saying "Safety rules are written in blood" There should also be some kind of video warning for the inexperienced out there.

Have a good day Bill,

Bill (yes, there are lots of us on this site:smile


----------



## woodnthings

*I hadn't thought about kickback*

on this set up, but that might be the deciding factor as to it's practical application. It might work.... bill
Old Skool, Thought about posting your general location? How many of us are there beside you and me? :blink: bill


----------



## topsawn

*Ok it might work*

After reading Bill and Old Skhool"s post I just had to know. I have an old cast-iron table, Craftsman shaper table, and thought well the spindle speed is close to the max on a 12" saw blade. I would have to make a collet for the 3/4" spindle to except the 1" bore of the blade but other than that I think it might be do-able.
If I sounded like an alarmest in my post it's because I'm a firm believer in push sticks and feather boards. :thumbsup: 
OLD SKHOOL- Your right, I didn't make that connection, good humor there.:laughing:
I've got to re-saw some Walnut for some candle boxes that are the next project out of the shop. Think I'm going to stay with the band saw just a little longer though.:yes:
Glad you guys are open-minded, thanks for the posts. David


----------



## Old Skhool

woodnthings said:


> on this set up, but that might be the deciding factor as to it's practical application. It might work.... bill
> Old Skool, Thought about posting your general location? How many of us are there beside you and me? :blink: bill


Location is now posted, thanks. As far as the name Bill goes, there's Dodgeboy77 and several others I've run across on here in the last 3-4 months. I guess it just struck me funny because off this board I hardly ever meet anyone with named Bill. Once a common name, now it has become almost obscure. BTW my middle name is Clinton, which is awkward when showing I.D. so I officially go by William, even though everyone knows me as Bill. :yes::smile:


----------



## Old Skhool

topsawn said:


> After reading Bill and Old Skhool"s post I just had to know. I have an old cast-iron table, Craftsman shaper table, and thought well the spindle speed is close to the max on a 12" saw blade. I would have to make a collet for the 3/4" spindle to except the 1" bore of the blade but other than that I think it might be do-able.
> If I sounded like an alarmest in my post it's because I'm a firm believer in push sticks and feather boards. :thumbsup:
> OLD SKHOOL- Your right, I didn't make that connection, good humor there.:laughing:
> I've got to re-saw some Walnut for some candle boxes that are the next project out of the shop. Think I'm going to stay with the band saw just a little longer though.:yes:
> Glad you guys are open-minded, thanks for the posts. David


 
I'd use the bandsaw too. In terms of the shaper, I used to use some large diameter cutters and used a homemade large plywood guard for template shaping which necessitated having the cutter on top (kind of like that blade). Once covered, that intimidating cutter and the 7 1/2hp motor seemed to lose a bit of its evil persona. Pulling out a couple of table inserts would allow room to attach a riving knife to the motor/lifting mechanism, attach a feather board to the table and I'd feel safe. No blade exposure ...

:smile:


----------



## Old Skhool

Ogee Fillet said:


> Wow! Scary.
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


Just noticed the almost 5 star rating! Now that is scary!


----------



## Dejure

*Re the miniture shingle mill saw*

Now think of this blade being about four feet in diameter and doing the same thing. Then you'd have a shingle mill flat saw. They can be found throughout the west coast, for making cedar shingles. You can also find a lot of guys running around with nubs, where once were fingers and thumbs.


----------



## cristal1290

There is nothing scary if you know what your doing.


----------



## Gene Howe

cristal1290 said:


> There is nothing scary if you know what your doing.


Try riding with my wife.


----------



## JordanRHughes

A little on the crazy side...


----------



## PatHIverson

JordanRHughes said:


> A little on the crazy side...spray foam insulation



I agree...

'Wingnut' comes to mind...

:boat:
​


----------



## rrbrown

cristal1290 said:


> There is nothing scary if you know what your doing.



Spoken like someone that has never had a mishap and has all his digits. "That can never happen to me, I know what I'm doing". 

*So lets try stupid or Dangerous.

*


woodnthings said:


> This set up would not be significantly different than a table saw where the BOTTOM side of the blade is enclosed by the saw table. Of course I don't recommend this set up as is. However, It may have an advantage for* resawing *as shown. The large table surface supports the workpiece in the horizontal position, as opposed to the more typically narrow fence in the vertical position. I'm not going to "try this at home" but I can understand where a shop with limited equipment, might use the shaper in this manner. The spindle height is fully adjustable on the shaper which would make different thickness of board easily. Yes it is* scary* in present form, but with a little more imagination, IE safety guard, could be a workable set up. Just my twisted opinion. They were obviously "thinking out of the box" on this one.  bill


Bill, don't the wood on top have to go somewhere. If you cut all the way threw there is a definite kickback issue. If you don't cut all the way threw then it's useless for re-sawing. It's just plain old dangerous if you ask me. I had the same opinion before my accident.


----------

